

What is the most compressed file ever? - elwell
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-most-compressed-file-ever

======
brownbat
Here's a better discussion, on a site that doesn't demand access to your
personal information:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3261685/what-is-the-
maxim...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3261685/what-is-the-maximum-
theoretically-possible-compression-rate)

